# knee pain / Foot Twisting



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sleet04 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Bought myself some new boots this season, the DC T.Rice. Got them fitted at a snowboard shop, I tried on Burton, 32, Salomon and finally settled on the Rice's as they were the most comfortable and felt the best in the shop. I had a proper measurement and spent all afternoon trying on different boots, as my last boots were badly fitted and suffered for a couple years.
> 
> ...


Hi Sheet,

There is really no instance where you should be getting significant heel lift in a new boot. Please let us know what size you ended up with and the boot model. Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## sleet04 (May 23, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Sheet,
> 
> There is really no instance where you should be getting significant heel lift in a new boot. Please let us know what size you ended up with and the boot model. Please measure your foot using this method:


I am riding a size 11 DC Travis Rice 2017.18 model. I shall measure my foot and get back to you. My last boots were 11.5, went down a half a size. The heel lift was minor and the J bars were a suggestion from the store to reduce the heel lift. 

I am thinking I should remove the foot-beds and J bars, try them on and see what they feel like.. maybe its one of them causing the pain/twisting..


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This is going to sound really stupid, but Surefoot gave me a lot of business because they did this to a lot of people. Are the footbeds on the right sides?


----------



## sleet04 (May 23, 2017)

BurtonAvenger said:


> This is going to sound really stupid, but Surefoot gave me a lot of business because they did this to a lot of people. Are the footbeds on the right sides?


Yeah, thought that might be the case, had a mate check to see if i wasnt being crazy.. They are on the correct sides. I am going to take them out tonight and try them on with the original DC footbed.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sleet04 said:


> I am riding a size 11 DC Travis Rice 2017.18 model. I shall measure my foot and get back to you. My last boots were 11.5, went down a half a size.


That is always the best spot to start. 

STOKED!


----------



## sleet04 (May 23, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> That is always the best spot to start.
> 
> STOKED!


Would an incorrect sized boot cause the twisting feeling?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sleet04 said:


> Would an incorrect sized boot cause the twisting feeling?


It absolutely can. Consider that your foot needs to line up with the structures of the boot. If this does not occur those same structures can, and commonly do, force the foot out of its intended position. A tiny amount can lead to significant discomfort. Also, if the boot is really poorly sized (also very common) the foot can have room to twist within the boot.

I would strongly suggest that you provide length and width measurements. Please review some of the lengthy sizing threads here. It is very common for riders to be sized at pro shops into boots that are 1, 2 and even 3 sizes off.


----------



## sleet04 (May 23, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> It absolutely can. Consider that your foot needs to line up with the structures of the boot. If this does not occur those same structures can, and commonly do, force the foot out of its intended position. A tiny amount can lead to significant discomfort. Also, if the boot is really poorly sized (also very common) the foot can have room to twist within the boot.
> 
> I would strongly suggest that you provide length and width measurements. Please review some of the lengthy sizing threads here. It is very common for riders to be sized at pro shops into boots that are 1, 2 and even 3 sizes off.


Ive measured my feet. 

Right - 11cm wide and 27.6cm length
Left - 10.7 cm wide and 27.8 length.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sleet04 said:


> Ive measured my feet.
> 
> Right - 11cm wide and 27.6cm length
> Left - 10.7 cm wide and 27.8 length.


Got it. You are a (low to mid-range) Mondopoint 280 or size 10 in snowboard boots. The range for Mondopoint 280 is 27.6 cm to 28.0 cm. 11 cm is EE width at size 10. I will be happy to confirm these measurements if you would like to post up images of your foot being measured.

There are only two brands that design boots for wide feet. Salomon produces 3 Wide models for E width. Burton produces the only model designed for feet above E width. That is the Burton Ruler Wide and it is designed for EEE width. Let's be certain of your measurements and we can make some solid suggestions.

STOKED!


----------

